

Hysterical About the ‘CIA Funded’ Company MongoDB & India's National ID project? - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/mongodb-aadhaar-297/

======
yeukhon
I am more interested in the architecture. Look, we have a big problem. So many
technology glued together. I wish I could get simpler setup. This is the
problem.

